# Mail Adresse zu MailServer auflösen



## ich² (19. Okt 2007)

Guten Morgen Forum,

ich würde gerne eine E-Mail versenden und dazu direkt mit dem Ziel-Server kommunizieren. Dazu bräuchte ich aber den Namen bzw. die IP. Woher bekomme ich jetzt anhand einer Mail-Adresse (z. B. test@gmx.de) den dazugehörigen GMX-Servernamen? Danke!

mfg

ich²


----------



## Loep (19. Okt 2007)

Öhm? Wenn ich raten müsste: Der Teil hinter dem "@", also gmx.de?  ???:L


----------



## doctus (19. Okt 2007)

meinst du vielleicht den entsprechenden smtp-server?

http://www.patshaping.de/hilfen_ta/pop3_smtp.htm


----------



## ich² (20. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

@docuts

ja, genau das meinte ich eigentlich. Nur halt irgendein DNS-Server, wo ich den smtp für eine domain erfragen kann.

Danke!

mfg

ich²


----------



## hupfdule (22. Okt 2007)

Das steht im MX-Record des DNS-Eintrags


----------



## ich² (22. Okt 2007)

Hi hupfdule,

danke für deine Antwort. Aber dafür bräuchte ich ja ersmtal einen DNS-Server ...

mfg

ich²


----------



## hupfdule (22. Okt 2007)

Richtig. Wo ist das Problem? Du musst dafür keinen eigenen aufsetzen. Du musst nur einen abfragen.


----------



## ich² (22. Okt 2007)

hehe, genau das sollte eigentlich meine Frage sein  . Wo bekomme ich so einen "her"?

mfg

ich²


----------



## hupfdule (22. Okt 2007)

Wenn du im Netz bist, wirst du doch schon einen haben, auf den du zugreifst. I.d.R. von deinem Provider. Ansonsten nimm halt einen öffentlichen. Siehe Google.


----------



## ich² (22. Okt 2007)

genau, einen öffentlichen habe ich gesucht bzw. suche ich. Ich schau mir den Link mal an. Danke!

mfg

ich²


----------



## ich² (30. Okt 2007)

Hallo nochmal,

ich werde jetzt so vorgehen, dass ich mir eine List von öffenltichen DNS erstelle und dann überprüfe, welcher gerade Online ist und dann mit diesem entsprechend Kommunizieren.

Nur wie kommuniziere ich mit ihm? Eine Verbindung sollte ich ja mit der IP und Port 53 aufbauen können. Und wie gehts dann weiter?

Danke!

mfg

ich²


----------



## hupfdule (30. Okt 2007)

Sieh dir die entsprechenden RFCs an und implementiere sie entsprechend. ;-)

Vlt. gibts auch fertige Bibliotheken, die das etwas vereinfachen. Musst du mal suchen.

Aber ich frage mich, warum du nicht einfach einen lokalen SMTP-Server nutzt. Die haben das alles schon implementiert.


----------



## ich² (30. Okt 2007)

Danke, werde ich mir mal anschauen.

Ich verwende keinen fertigen smtp-server, weil mich die Thematik interssiert und ich dabei etwas lernen möchte ;-)

mfg

ich²


----------



## AlArenal (30. Okt 2007)

hupfdule hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das steht im MX-Record des DNS-Eintrags



Nicht zwangsweise. Ein MX-Record ist nicht vorgeschrieben. Im Falle dessen, dass der MX / die MXer nicht vorhanden/erreichbar sind, dient der A-Record als Fallback. Dummerweise gibt es aber hier und da tatsächlich Server-Admins die meinen, Mails von Domänen ohne gültigen MX-Eintrag könne man mal einfach als potenziellen Spam abweisen. Eine sehr kreative, aber auch recht eigensinnige (um nicht zu sagen "dumme") Auslegung der RFC.


----------

